# Horror Tattoo Machines :)



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

few of my horror/Halloween machines...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Those are awesome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

You can tattoo me with the Frankie one anytime.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Makes you want some new ink doesn't it?


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

Come get some!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awesome machines if I lived closer to GA I'd be there tommorow


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

hey, if one _looked_ like a gun, THEN would it be concidered a "Tattoo Gun"?


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

nope. still a machine.


----------

